# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  امکان گذاشتن صدا روی تصویر GIF

## golpoo

سلام
چطور میتوان روی تصویر( یک فایل GIF) صدا گذاشت.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مگه چنین چیزی ممکنه؟؟!؟

----------


## jirjirakk

منم تا حالا این مدلیش و ندیدم  :?:

----------


## golpoo

باید زمانی که موس روی تصویر مورد نظر می رود یک صدا پخش شود(فکر می کنم یک فایل با پسوند Mp3 اجرا شود)
نمیشه؟؟؟ :?

----------


## Mohammad S

بهتر بود می گفتی یک Image نه یک تصویر Gif  :wink:

----------


## jirjirakk

فکر کنم شما میخوای وقتی کاربر روی تصویر رفت صدایی پخش بشه که این کار بسیار راحت هستش  :wink: 
اونم با استفاده از تابع PlaySound یا مدیا پلیر خود دلفیدر اونت OnMouseOver و ..

----------


## golpoo

فرمت دستور playsound چطوریه؟

----------


## میتی دات نت

لعنت بر دل سیاه شیطون  :twisted: 

آخه ......(ببخشید بی ادبی بود ننوشتم ولی انگلیسیش میشه Fart  :oops: ) چه ربطی به شقیقه داره  :wink: 

ما که تازه واردیم (تازه واردی که مثل ایدز نیست که خوب میشه ) و خیلی هم ادعامون میشه تا حالا از این گونده .... (مثل بالاست دیگه توضیح نمیدم) نکردیم :P 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
جالبه جواب که ندادیم ولی چقدر به بیچاره دری وری گفتیم :wink:

----------

